# Vodka bottle fish tank?



## iamgray

I'm wondering what people's opinions are on using a vodka bottle as a fish tank. This is the bottle:











It is a 750mL bottle... I think it would look really cool, but due to its size, I'm not sure about using it. I've had people suggest putting a betta in it, but is it too small? And is it safe, since it used to hold vodka? Poor drunk fish...


----------



## iamgray

Ugh... just found a video on youtube that someone posted of a betta in one of those... and it made my heart hurt. It's clearly much too small.

Are there any tiny fish that would be happy in there? :lol:


----------



## ElectricBlueJackDempsey

maybe a killifish but its still very small


----------



## Reece

A killfish in a crystal skull head vodka bottle.... OMG!!!!!!!!! How awesome would that be haha


----------



## ladayen

A dead fish would have no problem in there.. could even keep the vodka in it. Far too small for anything living.


----------



## zof

nothing swimming maybe a shrimp or some snails... even 1.75 liter bottle would be to small to keep much anything


----------



## SeaHorse

Can you fill it with a coloured liquid and seal it shut and place it at the bottom of a tank as an ornament? Looks like a cork... so not sure.


----------



## Romad

ladayen said:


> A dead fish would have no problem in there.. could even keep the vodka in it. Far too small for anything living.


 
Oh my...... :rofl:

And how the heck would you clean something like that? I wouldn't want to attempt it. But it is very cool looking.


----------



## iamgray

If only they came in larger sizes. After taking some time to look into mini heaters and filters, i have come to the conclusion that it just shouldn't be done. I did think about using it as a decoration in my tank at home but it's a really natural looking setup with only driftwood and rocks. Oh well, at least i thought it through instead of doing something on impulse.


----------



## Quantum

> Can you fill it with a coloured liquid and seal it shut and place it at the bottom of a tank as an ornament?


This is what I was thinking also. Maybe a 5 or 10 gallon with sand or very fine natural gravel, some live plants, and the skull in the middle for decoration as a home for a nice betta. You might could even rig up a small LED under the skull to light it up - as long as it is very dim and doesn't freak out the betta.

I normally like just rock, plants, and wood, but if done right a little whimsy can work in betta tank I think.


----------



## Quantum

I've been doing this a lot lately, iamgray, you had posted while I was typing, that's why my post is a little out of place - looks like you had already decided against what I was suggesting


----------



## Punkroku

*when you heat up the bottle without breaking it like in a microwave*

when you heat up the bottle without breaking it like in a microwave i think it might caue the alcohol to evaporate i heard of lowering nitrates with vodka... i dont hve ne living fish by the way. I bought fish to release them and th fountain near petsmart and they may have gotten sucked into the pump.. poor goldfish. Peta would rather you feed your fish to a shark in the ocean and killer whales go back to the barnacles hopefully the will kill few giant squid krakken.


I like the food coloring idea or you can just leave air and it will make a mirror effect not unlike the moon which never rotates and keeps the same face i think its a reflection of our continents... i also think some glass metorites are lightning strikes on sand and hail formation could be related to lunar cycles and tides.

If the skull floats you can tie a string to it so it doesnt smash into or crack the outer glass as hard or easy.


----------

